
Bootstrapping Your Startup – 12 Rules of Bootstrapping - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/03/12/bootstrapping-your-startup-%e2%80%93-12-rules-of-bootstrapping/
======
bigtoga
Poor choice of title IMO. This article is more about how to be productive than
it is about bootstrapping. "1. Love the idea." or "2. Make sure the idea
solves a problem / fills a need." just aren't specific to bootstrapping; those
are reasons to start a business. IMO the only bullet point that I would
consider specific to bootstrapping would be the one about using a project mgmt
system that is free.

------
phaedrus
Short but worth the read. Usually "N Rules of Doing X" are what I would
consider linkbait, but this one has a few interesting points.

------
edw519
Great advice. Nice links, too.

Not so sure about the coffee, though. Bootstrapping is a marathon, not a
sprint.

